# Strother Archery Speeds Reveled



## KateStrother1 (Jun 22, 2009)

After extensive testing Strother Archery is pleased to announce the speeds for our 2009 line.

While discussing how we wanted to rate speeds, we decided to rate them right out of the box. Every bow will shoot the speeds rated or higher with the new Strother Cams.

Pro Chrono Digital With Infared Light System (first speed) Infared Easton Chrono ( second Speed)

SR-71:

25" 305 fps 308 fps
26" 315 fps 318 fps
27" 325 fps 328 fps
28" 335 fps 338 fps
29" 344 fps 347 fps
30" 353 fps 356 fps

Infinity:

26" 305 fps 308 fps
27" 315 fps 318 fps
28" 325 fps 328 fps
29" 335 fps 338 fps
30" 344 fps 347 fps

Soon to be Named:

26" 296 fps 299 fps
27" 306 fps 309 fps
28" 315 fps 318 fps
29" 325 fps 328 fps
30" 335 fps 338 fps


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

They sound like wonderful bows and I commend you on your method for speed ratings. Good luck!


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Kate, I assume you are going to have 1/2" increments also, and how are the draw lenghts running?


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

wow, how much longer til we get to see some pics of these bad boys?


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

*bows*

Come on KATE, We need some pictures!!!!!!


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

KateStrother1 said:


> After extensive testing Strother Archery is pleased to announce the speeds for our 2009 line.
> 
> While discussing how we wanted to rate speeds, we decided to rate them right out of the box. Every bow will shoot the speeds rated or higher with the new Strother Cams.
> 
> ...



One for the wifey me thinks.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Even the slow bow is fast!:mg:


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

I swear I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. Every new bit of info makes the anticipation grow, can't wait to see pics!

Speeds sound great by the way!!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Nice speeds!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice numbers. And I commend you on TRUE numbers for the bows!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Fast indeed, can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

KateStrother1 said:


> After extensive testing Strother Archery is pleased to announce the speeds for our 2009 line.
> 
> While discussing how we wanted to rate speeds, we decided to rate them right out of the box. Every bow will shoot the speeds rated or higher with the new Strother Cams.
> 
> ...


I'm confused now, can someone put the spec's with the names?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

KateStrother1 said:


> After extensive testing Strother Archery is pleased to announce the speeds for our 2009 line.
> 
> While discussing how we wanted to rate speeds, we decided to rate them right out of the box. Every bow will shoot the speeds rated or higher with the new Strother Cams.
> 
> ...


Here ya go.


----------



## StrotherArchery (Jun 19, 2009)

KateStrother1 said:


> After extensive testing Strother Archery is pleased to announce the speeds for our 2009 line.
> 
> While discussing how we wanted to rate speeds, we decided to rate them right out of the box. Every bow will shoot the speeds rated or higher with the new Strother Cams.
> 
> ...



Specs added...


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

I thought they would be faster.


----------



## KateStrother1 (Jun 22, 2009)

They will be in 1/2 draw increments. The Draw lengths are spot on. The speeds listed are Kevin's smoothest draws yet. You are going to LOVE them!! You will have wonderful photo's to drool over very soon.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Are there any pics of theses yet..
im looking but cant seem to find them.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Are they being revaled "as we speak"?


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

I have the need for speed!!!


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Kate,how about a few teaser pics to keep everyone guessing?Maybe the grip,arrow shelf area,limb pockets,etc.



KateStrother1 said:


> They will be in 1/2 draw increments. The Draw lengths are spot on. The speeds listed are Kevin's smoothest draws yet. You are going to LOVE them!! You will have wonderful photo's to drool over very soon.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

How heavy were the arrows being shot?

:izza:


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## speedytt (Apr 24, 2006)

*bow*

can anyone buy them or do you have to go through a dealer


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Shinsou said:


> How heavy were the arrows being shot?
> 
> :izza:



ALL mfg. bow speeds are based on IBO arrow weights. 350gr for 70lb bows.


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

tuskbuster said:


> I thought they would be faster.


and I thought "you'd be bigger"... Sorry had to do the bad Road House bit there...

So it looks like some "super-tuning" (I just love that word, term, phrase - like there are majic fairy's that sprinkle dust on these bows or something), will get that 6 1/8 BH beast in the 360's... :jam:


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

K. Any bows in the works with an ATA greater then 35?

:izza:



nebling said:


> ALL mfg. bow speeds are based on IBO arrow weights. 350gr for 70lb bows.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

2xR said:


> and I thought "you'd be bigger"... Sorry had to do the bad Road House bit there...
> 
> So it looks like some "super-tuning" (I just love that word, term, phrase - like there are majic fairy's that sprinkle dust on these bows or something), will get that 6 1/8 BH beast in the 360's... :jam:


Don't think you'll have to do much at all for 360. 370 maybe.


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

tuskbuster said:


> Don't think you'll have to do much at all for 360. 370 maybe.


true dat - BTW, how and the heck are yah? Been a while since you've been on that other forum - LOL...


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

2xR said:


> true dat - BTW, how and the heck are yah? Been a while since you've been on that other forum - LOL...


Been busy talking to some very creative people, how you doin? The guy that got a sore throat (roadhouse) used to be a customer til he and his bride moved to Tenn.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Are there any pics anywhere?


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

KateStrother1 said:


> They will be in 1/2 draw increments. The Draw lengths are spot on. The speeds listed are Kevin's smoothest draws yet. You are going to LOVE them!! You will have wonderful photo's to drool over very soon.


and i will be OUT 789$ VERY SOON!!,, sounds great and Drool i will!:darkbeer:


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:scared::bolt:

:izza:



RamRock said:


> and i will be OUT *789$* VERY SOON!!,, sounds great and Drool i will!:darkbeer:


----------



## KateStrother1 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Correction to wording*

After extensive testing Strother Archery is pleased to announce the speeds for our 2009 line.

While discussing how we wanted to rate speeds, we decided to rate them right out of the box. These speeds listed below were shot threw these two chrono's. ( we are saying these bows will shoot up to these speeds plus ) 

Pro Chrono Digital With Infared Light System (first speed) Infared Easton Chrono ( second Speed)

SR-71:

25" 305 fps 308 fps
26" 315 fps 318 fps
27" 325 fps 328 fps
28" 335 fps 338 fps
29" 344 fps 347 fps
30" 353 fps 356 fps

Infinity:

26" 305 fps 308 fps
27" 315 fps 318 fps
28" 325 fps 328 fps
29" 335 fps 338 fps
30" 344 fps 347 fps

Soon to be Named:

26" 296 fps 299 fps
27" 306 fps 309 fps
28" 315 fps 318 fps
29" 325 fps 328 fps
30" 335 fps 338 fps 


Sorry for the mix up! OPPS...:embara:


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Sounds awesome. Can't wait to see what people get out of them with a little tweaking! Great line up Kate. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

I just want to see some pics!


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

tuskbuster said:


> Been busy talking to some very creative people, how you doin? The guy that got a sore throat (roadhouse) used to be a customer til he and his bride moved to Tenn.


Not bad, but it looks like my savings account isn't going to be doin' quite so well in a couple of months... I hope there aren't to many choices on colors or camo, 'cause I can probably only afford to buy two or three of these new bows right now and I hate making decision...

That's cool, what did you sell him and his bride???


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Sounds great!


----------



## TTripin (Oct 17, 2007)

"soon to be named" I hope all that will fit on the limb




:jksign:


These sound great....can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Kudos to you for actually using 2 different chronos and telling us what type of chrono it is!! I have often wondered why tuners and manufactures would not use a pro chrono (for a second reading) since so many end users have them. It seems like many times you only get the "advertised" speeds with the "good", "accurate" chrono that the factory has, and they tell you all others are wrong. 

I like it!


----------



## donedealtim (Dec 17, 2008)

*?*

I will take 1 infinity please and if you send it right now I will post the pics for the rest of the people! LOL


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Now, are we talking Smooth like what Kevin thought and said was the "best hunting bow ever" smooth or Bowtech smooth (which I don't see)?


----------



## jjbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like I will have to check out the Infinity. May be the next hunting rig!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

the 31 inchers specs screams hard core hunter. yall have a name in mind or gonna run another contest. I have two names i think would be perfect for ahunting bow! :darkbeer:


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Draw Cycles*

Are extremely smooth with NO hump or peak at the end. Very smooth transition into the valley.

I am very pleased with the speeds of the bows especially considering the "not so rough draw cycle".

These bows are the smoothest "Speed Bows" I have ever designed.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Well look who crawled out from under the woodpile. Hi Kevin! Where you been hiding for so long?  Glad to see you back among us. Keep up the good work and keep us posted.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Are extremely smooth with NO hump or peak at the end. Very smooth transition into the valley.
> 
> I am very pleased with the speeds of the bows especially considering the "not so rough draw cycle".
> 
> These bows are the smoothest "Speed Bows" I have ever designed.


:banana::RockOn:


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Now it's really getting exciting! Can't wait to see these bows Kevin!


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

My girlfriend is going to hate me but i think i am going to have to add one of these to my small collection of bows.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Good Day Master Yoda.


----------



## jjbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

That's what I wanted to hear right there, smooth, smooth, smooth AND FAST! 

Oh and by the way Hi Kevin.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

2xR said:


> Not bad, but it looks like my savings account isn't going to be doin' quite so well in a couple of months... I hope there aren't to many choices on colors or camo, 'cause I can probably only afford to buy two or three of these new bows right now and I hate making decision...
> 
> That's cool, what did you sell him and his bride???


I WAS a Mathews guy at the time. 
You will have no problem making that decision.


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

This is getting exciting,, looking forward to seeing and hopefully getting one in my hands...


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Are extremely smooth with NO hump or peak at the end. Very smooth transition into the valley.
> 
> I am very pleased with the speeds of the bows especially considering the "not so rough draw cycle".
> 
> These bows are the smoothest "Speed Bows" I have ever designed.


Sounds interesting, it would be nice to get a hybrid cam with no cam lean, plus it would be great to have a bow with a decent grip so that your hand isn't moving all over the place ....Hope these issues have been addressed with your new bows


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope there is going to be a NJ dealer, can't wait to get my hands on an SR-71 and Infinity.


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

*Guess I'll just have to wait.*

Season starts the 11th. Sure wish I was shooting an 80 lb. "soon to be named" on opening morning. Left Hand of course. Any dealers in mind in NorCal? :set1_thinking:


----------



## cajun blake (Sep 29, 2006)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Are extremely smooth with NO hump or peak at the end. Very smooth transition into the valley.
> 
> I am very pleased with the speeds of the bows especially considering the "not so rough draw cycle".
> 
> These bows are the smoothest "Speed Bows" I have ever designed.



good evening fellow connoisseur of Cajun food from North Louisiana 

glad to see your post(s) amigo 

lots of anticipation among the masses waiting for the "unveiling" of bows and pics

congrats K & K and I can't wait for those bad boys to hit the showroom floors imp2: :rock: :ninja:


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

man i want one... of..... ok i want one of each..lol... after looking at the specs i dont know if i want a sr71 or the infinity.... 

kevin how stable it the sr-71 at full draw? torque happy???


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

Personally I can't wait to shoot the SR-71


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Kevin, Can you tell us what Strings and cables are going to be on the new lieup?


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Cant wait. I was hoping the rumor of u being in metropolis was true, but i guess not. Im excited to hear about the new line of bows. Just hard to wait.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Sweet! He's alive on the Forum!
Thanks for the post Kevin.
I'm ready to order.
I can't wait for the pics and details on HOW SOON WE CAN GET THEM!!!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*liar liar*

Sorry Kev, I'm from the Sho-me state, so I'm not believing the "smooth" talk until I shoot it for myself, so go ahead and priority mail mine to me today so i can prove you right !!! lol ( I know this is a sad attempt to get one quick by calling you out, but hay, gotta try something )

Just foolin around, sorry we didn't get to meet this weekend, but I understand. Hope Kate's foot is getting better.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

WOW them are some nice Spec's & Speeds there Kevin & Kate. :thumb: Hey it looks like y'all chose the name I picked, Infinity, as a Bow name. Do the winners get to choose the bow of our choice? If so I want the bow I helped name, "Infinity". It look's a solid shooter that has both speed and forgiveness. My kind of bow for sure. I can't wait to get it. :thumb: 

Infinity:
34″ ATA
7 1/8″ BH

26" 305 fps 308 fps
27" 315 fps 318 fps
28" 325 fps 328 fps
29" 335 fps 338 fps
30" 344 fps 347 fps

Oh and I would still like to see a 40" axle to axle Bow with a shoot thru riser,binary cams and 8" brace. IMO that would be a Bow that would be 2nd to none for a spot shooter. imp2:


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry if this has been said in one of the other threads  but how do you go about buying these? Is there a list of dealers or are they selling direct?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

I wonder if they will be making a LH available?????


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

AR&BOW said:


> They sound like wonderful bows and I commend you on your method for speed ratings. Good luck!


Amen to that, all bow companies should take note on this...not everyone shoots 30 inches at 70lbs!!! '94


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm realy curious to see what Kevin has up his sleeve.No doubt another awesome lineup.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

I just want a pic.... And if a pic is to hard just mail me a bow...lol....


----------



## mdnky (Jun 29, 2006)

Three words: Predator Camo please!


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

I think that one of those Infinitys found a new hom in my house

cant wait till they are available... also didnt ya say they will be ready before season? My deer season starts august 15th


----------



## dobie07 (Sep 5, 2008)

predator camo would be cool...

or realtree max-1 and max4.... :thumb:....just sayin...


----------



## Mach4 (Jan 12, 2008)

KateStrother1 said:


> After extensive testing Strother Archery is pleased to announce the speeds for our 2009 line.
> 
> While discussing how we wanted to rate speeds, we decided to rate them right out of the box. Every bow will shoot the speeds rated or higher with the new Strother Cams.





KateStrother1 said:


> After extensive testing Strother Archery is pleased to announce the speeds for our 2009 line.
> 
> While discussing how we wanted to rate speeds, we decided to rate them right out of the box. These speeds listed below were shot threw these two chrono's. ( we are saying these bows will shoot up to these speeds plus )


Not to be a nit but which is it? Will every bow shoot these speeds out of the box or will every bow shoot _up to _these speeds? If they will shoot up to these speeds, what is a realistic low end of the range? 10 fps less?


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Mach4 said:


> Not to be a nit but which is it? Will every bow shoot these speeds out of the box or will every bow shoot _up to _these speeds? If they will shoot up to these speeds, what is a realistic low end of the range? 10 fps less?


These bows will shoot these speeds out of the box at a MINIMUM! Tweaking (Super Tuning) will only increase the speeds!


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

when are these going to be available, roughly speaking?


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

they better be available soon... lol... i want one now..lol


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

mdnky said:


> Three words: Predator Camo please!


Predator brown please 1ea SR-71 29-80...??:darkbeer:


----------



## KateStrother1 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Crackers String and Cables!*

Crackers String and Cables will come standard on all Strother Archery bows. This will ensure consistent out of the box speeds, correct peep sight alignment as well as eliminate cam synchronization issues. 

It's just keeps getting better!


----------



## swampr42 (Apr 6, 2008)

what State are you building the bows in?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet! I just announced it in the General archery section to build more buzzzzz!


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

You guys had ME at Strother Archery,,,Now Mike is making the strings...whats next..Predator or Max 1 or 4 camo!!!SWEET


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I cannot wait!

So, crack's strings...

Now all that's left is a date and a pic!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Karbon said:


> I cannot wait!
> 
> So, crack's strings...
> 
> Now all that's left is a date and a pic!


Don't forget camo options & brand of limbs!


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

So far everything I hear is exactly what I want to hear. These bows are going to be everything I ever wanted in a bow. Speed, smooth, good strings, and......Give us some predator camo!!!


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

That SR-71 had better live up to its name!
:izza:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

My Cash is READY.
Now someone sell me one!


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

karbon said:


> my cash is ready.
> Now someone sell me one!


exactly!!


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Diddo the question*

What type and brand of limbs will they(are they).


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

My INFINITY is ordered..................:darkbeer: Now the waiting game...........


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

pointndog said:


> my infinity is ordered..................:darkbeer: Now the waiting game...........


where,,where!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I need some picaronis to go with my pizza tonight.:slice:


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*pics*

Need pics. A short video on You Tube would be nice. Or even a DVD sent to me showing the new bows being made, and shot, and finished, and being shipped with my shop address on it. 

I do not ask for much. Send me a bow without a rep. I will take care of the "rest".

I am really looking forward to seeing the new rigs. Always a fan of "smooth" and "fast". Nice combination.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Shinsou said:


> That SR-71 had better live up to its name!
> :izza:



Now thats a speed demon!!!!!

Next to a A10 Thunderbolt (warthog) thats my favorite plane.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

KateStrother1 said:


> Crackers String and Cables will come standard on all Strother Archery bows. This will ensure consistent out of the box speeds, correct peep sight alignment as well as eliminate cam synchronization issues.
> 
> It's just keeps getting better!


Now you are tempting even me.....and I dont like Binaries.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

KateStrother1 said:


> Crackers String and Cables will come standard on all Strother Archery bows. This will ensure consistent out of the box speeds, correct peep sight alignment as well as eliminate cam synchronization issues.
> 
> It's just keeps getting better!


AWESOME!!! Crackers strings are the best I've ever seen and used. The serving is so nice it looks like shrink tube. Only thing we need to know now are who's limbs are going on the bows. One Infinity on order.

Thanks Kate!

TEXAS


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> AWESOME!!! Crackers strings are the best I've ever seen and used. The serving is so nice it looks like shrink tube. Only thing we need to know now are who's limbs are going on the bows. One Infinity on order.
> 
> Thanks Kate!
> 
> TEXAS


I think I will have to try one of those myself Jeff, looks to be an awesome bow.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

labdad said:


> I think I will have to try one of those myself Jeff, looks to be an awesome bow.


Poor little puppy. Who's gonna feed him now???? LOLOLOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Karbon said:


> My Cash is READY.
> Now someone sell me one!


paypal to toughan, oh never mind! Killer avatar!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I want mine signed, where do I sent the money : )


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

look at the SR-71 plane pic....that is an awesome pic cause it shows the fuel leaking out of the wings!


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

This just gets better and better,,, dare I ask Barnsdale Limbs????


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

*solo*

Hey Kev,
Any solo cam in the future??? The aigil is one of your best and most underrated bows ever!!!! How about.....34" ATA 7 1/2" bh and fasssssst!!!!!!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow.....Cracker's strings. 
I hope he has help. He's going to need it.
I'm with jeff. Who's limbs are we talking about?
How long to get a LH Infinity???
Is there an AT edition? What camo can I get? ............too many questions. Just send me one. I don't care what color as long as it's not RED....


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have no info, just trying to get my post count to 2 so I can answer P.M.'s!!!!!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have no info, just trying to get my post count to 2 so I can answer P.M.'s!!!!!!


:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

I hope that he is going to have barnsdale limbs. Either way what is the wait time on a left handed infinity 30" 70#?


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

ok someone pm me where i can place my order....


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know about you, but I am getting pumped! Awesome speeds, Cracker's strings, & the smoothest drawing bow Kevin has ever designed. Now, if they will be available in Predator brown that will be the deal of the century!:rock-on:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Any pics of these new bows yet?


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

RxBowhunter said:


> Any pics of these new bows yet?




What he said.........


----------



## jjbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

If I can get a Predator Infinity with Crackers strings sign me up!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have no info, just trying to get my post count to 2 so I can answer P.M.'s!!!!!!


Thats funny......pitiful.....yet funny


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Alright...If we can't get a pic can we at least find out the camo options?

Vanish Hybrid is FANTASTIC (hint hint!!!)


Please throw the addicts a bone.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

A-n-t-i-c-i-p-a-t-i-o-n


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Kevin,
Any chance of seeing a D.F.C. on the bows? 
I'll be able to tell what the draw will be like.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

thelefty41 said:


> I hope that he is going to have barnsdale limbs. Either way what is the wait time on a left handed infinity 30" 70#?


Amen to that!! Will he produce any lefties??? That is the question 30" 70# also !!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Amen to that!! Will he produce any lefties??? That is the question 30" 70# also !!


I never bought an Elite bow b/c of their inability or unwillingness to produce lefty bows. I hope you guys will make lefty bows a priority this time around... the Infinity sounds pretty good.

Waiting for pictures...

-ZA


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

ZA206 said:


> I never bought an Elite bow b/c of their inability or unwillingness to produce lefty bows. I hope you guys will make lefty bows a priority this time around... the Infinity sounds pretty good.
> 
> Waiting for pictures...
> 
> -ZA


It was posted that the LEFTIES will be available at the same time as the RIGHTIES



StrotherArchery said:


> The left hand bows will be ready to go at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Just 1 More said:


> It was posted that the LEFTIES will be available at the same time as the RIGHTIES


Talk is REAL REAL cheap... I've heard it all before.:zip:

-ZA


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

I think its time for PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Please please pretty please!*



KateStrother1 said:


> They will be in 1/2 draw increments. The Draw lengths are spot on. The speeds listed are Kevin's smoothest draws yet. You are going to LOVE them!! You will have wonderful photo's to drool over very soon.


Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

KateStrother1 said:


> Crackers String and Cables will come standard on all Strother Archery bows. This will ensure consistent out of the box speeds, correct peep sight alignment as well as eliminate cam synchronization issues.
> 
> It's just keeps getting better!


WOW
I hope he can keep up.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't want to nag.....but I'd really like to see a draw force curve on these bows. I can't help it, I'm a techno-nerd.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> I don't want to nag.....but I'd really like to see a draw force curve on these bows. I can't help it, I'm a techno-nerd.


Me too Geno.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Do these draw lengths run the same as the 09 Z cams???


----------

